# This is cool. A cash clock



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Fine


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd rather the lawyer charge in 3 minute intervals, who wants to pay him for 30 mins or 1 hour when he makes a 5 minute phone call?


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

cost me $2.28 to read this post


----------

